# Long Reef Sat 2nd Feb



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been given a leave pass as I have been a good boy for the past few weeks.... Plus I need a sanity break..... 8) 
Yellowfin and I are planning a trip to Longreef in the morning.
Aim to be launching around 5am to be out just on sunrise.
Hopefully to get into some of the Kingie action I've been hearing about and have been unable to go and join in on


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Trevor, congrats to you and your wife on the new baby. Would have joined you but I've been told that I must go to wife's friend's place for lunch and that last time I went after fishing I fell asleep. Thing is I'll fall asleep this time too because their conversation is impenetrably boring. At least it won't be blamed on fishing


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Hope to see you there Trevor.


----------



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey trevor , can make it on sat , can you give me an address where to park and i can meet you there at 5am, and if you can show me the ropes that would be great , have never been there before thanks

Fred


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Fred, go into the Golf Club entrance off Anzac Ave, Collaroy, and park near the ramp.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Trevor,
I'm keen to go. Just have to cross out the day on my permission slip from Sunday to saturday. Seabreeze initially had the sea up for Saturday but it seems that the southerly last night was a bit of a fizzer.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

fiery44 said:


> hey trevor , can make it on sat , can you give me an address where to park and i can meet you there at 5am, and if you can show me the ropes that would be great , have never been there before thanks
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred, 
Happy to show you the ropes.
If the Sand Monster is not awake.. Long Reef is very mild compared to Clovelly's Rock Monster.
Have a look at the following for a map...
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=13752

See you at the carpark in the morning.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

see ya there lads. hope to be there around 5am.


----------

